# 210 laser



## NO ChoP! (Mar 1, 2020)

I bought the blade as a heat treated blank from a friend overseas. It is n690 stainless. It was rather thin to start, as I figured learning to grind on an already thin blade would be easier? Not sure if that is actually true though.

I've been using it at work for a month or so, and although not a go-to everyday user, it does accel at some things. Tomatoes, sashimi, slicing onions, chiffonade, etc...

I am very pleased with the steel. It takes a great edge and has stayed sharp. I was told it was hardened to ~60hrc. 

It will remain in my kit as a purpose tool, which I will on occasion seek for specific tasks. 

Handle is horn, olive and dyed maple.


----------



## ChefShramrock (Mar 1, 2020)

Great looking work. Did you also make the handle?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes. There is also a saya not pictured.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 2, 2020)

Really nice looking knife! How thick is it at the spine? Too much of a thin laser to be a great do everything one? You gotta post up the saya!


----------

